# New Odyssea LED fixtures



## tankfish (Jun 25, 2011)

Anybody got one? They seem relatively good for the price, but I know nothing about LEDs! I have their T5ho, and so far it's been good. Here's the link: http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Light-Underwater-T5-Light-s/22.htm


----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

The 48" model has 121 - .06 watt LEDs. That comes out to a whopping 7.26 watts for the whole fixture. This would have to be a fish only light, it would never grow plants.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Hmm I would just hope those LEDs aren't like their moonlight LEDs that burn out within a yr.. I still haven't been able to replace mine on my HO fixture.. But I'd be interested to see some PAR numbers on these..


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

This wouldn't be a bad idea for my second light choice.

I run my T5ho (2x54) for 6hrs a day when this light is out I run my 2 T8 15W. I hate these T8's and considereing a T5No fixture. Maybe once they are back in stock I will grab the 48" model.

Hoppy what do you think, I dont need it to grow plants I want it when my T5 is off.

Photoperiod
6a-7a 48"T5Ho (2x54W) + T8 (2X15W) 
6a-7a 24"T5Ho (1X34W) 

7a-11a T8 (2X15W)

11a-1p
6a-7a 48"T5Ho (2x54W) + T8 (2X15W) 
6a-7a 24"T5Ho (1X34W) 

1p-6p T8 (2X15W)

6p-8p
6a-7a 48"T5Ho (2x54W) + T8 (2X15W) 
6a-7a 24"T5Ho (1X34W) 

8p-6a LIGHTS OUT.

Hoppy do you think this fixture could replace my T8's?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

The LED lights are definitely misleading, lots of lumens on some but super low wattage 

I have read that on the odyssea moonlights, dont understand why they burn out so quickly. Just an FYI for DIY LED's and misc LED stuff check out...

www.superbrightleds.com

Have ordered lots of items from them and never had any issues. They even have some that are waterproof... make for some cool interior accent lighting!

Also, quick question I have no really understood with LED fixtures, the whole purpose of LED existence is to produce light using considerably less wattage. (T12 vs T5) more with less. Other then using a PAR meter is there anyway to really know how well the LED will work over said tank? I have seen some LED bars with absurbly high lux ratings, yet they probably still would not be practical for a planted tank?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

LEDs can be little more than moonlights or they can be equivalent to MH lights. It all depends on the LEDs, how many are used, if any optics are used, how far they are from the substrate, what current they run at, etc. I don't know of any way to tell how much light you will get from a fixture that has generic LEDs installed, with little other data to go by. The best you can hope for now is that someone else has used that particular light and has taken PAR readings with that light.


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

DO NOT USE LEDs are that build with low wattage ones, especially the straw hat type!!!!
Low wattage LEDs' heat management is VERY BAD and not designed to run in 24/7 , well 8/7.

It's a known fact that MOST, if not all, grow light(and grow light mod to aquarium light) LED panels made with none power LEDs burn out quickly in the grow light market. This also have to do with the driving technique, when not running power leds, manufacturers tend to use simple resistor to control the level of voltage, thus the current thru the leds, but this technique is very unstable and shorten the life of the LEDs.

You need power leds to be meaningful in growing plants and/or corals and most of the time, manufacturer of lights that employs power leds pay a lot more attention to heat management and almost all uses constant current drivers.


----------



## amp (Dec 2, 2008)

I actually just got two of these today (18" / 54 LED model) to replace some T12's on some 10g. They're at home and I'm still at work so I really can't comment on their output or quality yet. I only got them to replace the T12's Im currently using, so Im not expecting more light output or anything, just less power usage. I'll report back once I get them setup later tonight.


----------



## amp (Dec 2, 2008)

I just finished setting them up. They look like they put out about as much light as a T8 / T12 of the same size would, maybe even a little less.


----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

Pic?


----------



## Jerrayy (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm looking to actually purchase a fixture for a 90G discus biotope that I'm setting up... would appreciate some reviews or I will go with the Marineland LEDs


----------



## amp (Dec 2, 2008)

The Odyssea's are on the bottom tanks, the top ones have a 48" T12 running across them.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

hmm it does 'look' to be less light... would still need the par numbers to verify for sure though 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Those lights definitely look pretty dissapointing


----------



## amp (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah they definitely aren't any brighter than what a 18" fluorescent or whatever would be "stock" on a 10 gallon would be. I threw some najas grass in them, I'll see how that goes, but then again that stuff will practically grow in the dark anyway.


----------

